# Medicare Advantage Plan (MA)



## PreciousDove (Sep 11, 2022)

I read an article from AARP that people will choose between traditional Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
Will this effect any member here? Will you even get this?
Here's the article I read from them.

https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-insurance/info-2022/medicare-advantage-increased-enrollment.html?cmp=EMC-DSM-NLC-OTH-DLY-247401-320001-6610574-NA-082922-TheDailyDeployments-MS5-NA-TXT-CTRL-Medicare&encparam=s2ustBOk0dz6iQoS5zcaUIHYEPDxevl0oi+BjOjfXg7ZekbscaBPbrsrkDptW6iX


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 11, 2022)

It might be something I might consider when the time comes.


----------



## Georgiagranny (Sep 11, 2022)

What will "take effect" soon? I've had Medicare Advantage for a few years. Affect anybody here? You can sign up for MA or not, up to you. With it, you'll have a good bit of coverage for vision, hearing, dental care. Without it, you pay OOP for all of it.

In addition, I get $150/quarter to use for healthy foods (fruits, veggies, even Ensure), OTC meds. That amount depends on your insurer. One of my brothers gets $90/month from his insurer.


----------



## bowmore (Sep 11, 2022)

I have Medicare advantage, and it works for us.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 11, 2022)

Another vote for Medicare Advantage Plans. I’ve had one or another ever since
I became eligible for Medicare. They all usually have all the Medicare requirements plus frills like free gym memberships or a certain amount of OTC products.. for example.


----------



## Ron Stukey (Sep 11, 2022)

PreciousDove said:


> I read an article from AARP that people will choose between traditional Medicare and Medicare Advantage.
> Will this effect any member here? Will you even get this?
> Here's the article I read from them.
> 
> https://www.aarp.org/health/medicare-insurance/info-2022/medicare-advantage-increased-enrollment.html?cmp=EMC-DSM-NLC-OTH-DLY-247401-320001-6610574-NA-082922-TheDailyDeployments-MS5-NA-TXT-CTRL-Medicare&encparam=snior forum2ustBve answer Ok0dz6iQoS5zcaUIHYEPDxevl0oi+BjOjfXg7ZekbscaBPbrsrkDptW6iXe


This is a senior forum and you haven't received a definitive answer from members here before now???  I personally dont consider under something like age 64 to be real seniors.  Almost no one on this forum provides their ages on replies like this, so you dont know if they have or dont have Medicare coverage/knowledge.  I dont trust AARP (allow 55 plus) to provide trustworthy and complete answers. Medicare can be as simple as A B C D if you let it.  By "traditional Medicare" you (and AARP?) are probably referring to the collective programs known officially as Medicare A & B &  D.  Medicare Advantage is A DIFFERENT program known officially as Medicare C.  Since Medicare B is considered insufficient coverage by nearly everyone additional coverages are available from *private* companies by Supplements (labeled unfortunately by letters). You cannot have both Supplements and Medicare Advantage. In simplest terms the most popular Supplement plans cost an extra $150 to $200 per month while Medicare Advantage plans often are free or nearly so. In addition the required Medicare D (D for drug) is extra cost to "traditional Medicare" as you (and AARP?) called it, while most companies that provide Medicare Advantage include Medicare D coverage in their plans. Wy pay for Supplements? - there are benefits for obtaining such coverage, especially for certain medical conditions. This is a simplified, not exhaustive answer.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm thinking that Medicare Advantage is the same as what I'm paying Kaiser-Permanente $16/mo. for.   Kaiser's Senior Advantage Plus provides vision, hearing,dental and fitness membership.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 11, 2022)

I have Humana Advantage Plan and it works for me.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 12, 2022)

Good explanation Ron! Personally I won’t touch anything that has the AARP label attached. Seniors, they might have originated as an advocacy org way way back,  but their sole purpose now is to make money off of YOU! They offer an advantage plan in this area that isn’t even accepted by some of the major providers.


----------



## Ron Stukey (Sep 12, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> Good explanation Ron! Personally I won’t touch anything that has the AARP label attached. Seniors, they might have originated as an advocacy org way way back,  but their sole purpose now is to make money off of YOU! They offer an advantage plan in this area that isn’t even accepted by some of the major providers.


Thanks for you reply.  I was a little fearful of being criticised for my opinion.  AARP does NOT have a Medicare Advantage plan.  United Health Care pays AARP a royalty fee to use the AARP name on UHC's Medicare Advantage plan.  Vast numbers of people don't know that.  ARRP then leapt into the market place to offer Supplement plans.  I would guess they don't even own that - they collect more royalty fees from another company?  

Many private insurance companies, such as Kaiser also sell Medicare Advantage Insurance.


----------



## David777 (Sep 12, 2022)

I've had the Kaiser Permanente Senior Advantage HMO plan for 5+ years now and before retiring for 7 years was on a KP plan with my employer.  So rolled over after going on SS, keeping the same primary doctor.  Looks like it is costing me an extra $75/month ($900 annual) beyond the base Medicare fee that is deducted out of the monthly SS benefit check auto deposited in my bank. That doesn't include dental, and I currently have some kind of jaw/tooth pain I may have to pay out of pocket.  KP is the most highly rated of senior medicare plans and I've been taken care of well. They have a huge relatively modern hospital in my local area with sophisticated resources.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 12, 2022)

_I will not have a advantage plan because they are paid a flat fee to provide medical care per person. The less they spend on you the more profit for them. Plus they are allowed to make you go through a step program if you need a expensive medication or procedure. This means that they can make you try less expensive options and they must fail to move to the next step. 

By the time you are eligible to get what you need you are dead or it’s too late to work. You can also have a big out of pocket amount to pay if you are hospitalized. Once you have a advantage plan you must pass medical writing to go back to regular Medicare.  There’s a reason most are free. _


----------



## oldmontana (Sep 14, 2022)

We have BC/BS Medicare Advantage.  Its great for we live and the Doctors and Hospitals in our city are in-network providers.  

Office Visits $5  Specialist $40
Emergency Room $90


----------



## Dudewho (Sep 22, 2022)

Teacher Terry said:


> _I will not have a advantage plan because they are paid a flat fee to provide medical care per person. The less they spend on you the more profit for them. Plus they are allowed to make you go through a step program if you need a expensive medication or procedure. This means that they can make you try less expensive options and they must fail to move to the next step.
> 
> By the time you are eligible to get what you need you are dead or it’s too late to work. You can also have a big out of pocket amount to pay if you are hospitalized. Once you have a advantage plan you must pass medical writing to go back to regular Medicare.  There’s a reason most are free. _


Step Therapy is for medication only, you may need prior authorization for both medical and prescriptions.
"This means that they can make you try less expensive options and they must fail to move to the next step." -There are many reasons for step therapy' money being one. Remember, it is in your best interest to use a lower cost Rx also. Lower copy and less and cost going toward the Doughnut hole.
The Hospital Copays are usually much lower then Medicare part A's and you have Maximum out of pocket limit coverage (MOOP) to protect you unlike Original Medicare.
You can go back to "Original Medicare" with no underwriting. To get a supplement again you may have to go through underwriting but this is not always the case.
They are not "Free", some are zero premium to you.  You must keep paying your Medicare part B premium monthly and that money goes to the insurance company.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 22, 2022)

Dude, you can only go back to regular Medicare without medical underwriting for a short period of time in many states.  Rules vary by state. Medicare without a supplemental plan would be very foolish to have as you would be responsible for 20% of the bills which can be substantial.  I wouldn’t even consider it.

My friends with advantages plans have had to change doctors frequently, can’t see who they want, contracts have been canceled before the year is up and they have had to cancel planned surgery, etc.   Another friend has been hospitalized for a few weeks in the past 3 years and ended up paying the maximum out of pocket of 10k each of those years.


----------



## rwb (Sep 23, 2022)

There are HMO's  Health Maintenance Organizations, and PPO's - Preferred Provider Organizations  and both offer Medicare Advantage Plans.  A major difference is that an HMO has a group of providers - doctors, hospitals and various medical advisors that members generally must use to obtain service. If your current medical provider is not part of the HMO you may have very limited coverage.   If you do not use an HMO provider coverage may be very limited.  A PPO has a large network of doctors, hospitals and medical provides, often on a national basis.  You may use any facility that is a provider for the PPO - usually without the need for a referral.  If you do use a provider that is not in the PPO network, your costs may be higher.  Many companies like Humana, United Health Care, Blue Cross, etc offer both HMO's and PPO's.  Understand the difference before deciding on a carrier.  BTW, you DO NOT HAVE TO JOIN AAPR to enroll in United Health Care's AARP Medicare Advantage Plan.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 24, 2022)

My Humana advantage plan is a PPO plan with a wide range of providers. I just got a copy of any changes for next year and I am pleased with them.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 10, 2022)

I only want not for profit medicare as my gate keeper not a for profit insurer ..

nothing is ever a problem with advantage plans until it’s a problem .

i have seen way to many hit those problems .

remember ,while you ware told your advantage plan will cover everything medicare does , that is only true in a broad sense .

when it comes down to your individual path of treatment you dont have Medicare to prove what Medicare would have done in your case when the insurer denies something and your insurer knows this


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 10, 2022)

I have insurance coverage via my State of N.J. retiree benefits. I was transferred quite seamlessly from Aetna HMO to Aetna Medicare HMO when it was time. I love both. In one way Aetna Medicare was even better because I no longer had to get referrals to see specialists. But for the first time in 28 years, I had to pay (regular Medicare) premiums but the state reimburses me $46 a month. Earlier this year I changed from Aetna Medicare HMO to Aetna Medicare PPO, which offers the same copay for in and out of network doctors. I think each of those plans are considered Medicare advantage plans.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 10, 2022)

The best example of how nothing is a problem with an advantage plan until it’s a problem was my co worker .

she used to brag how little her advantage plan cost compared to govt medicare and a supplement .

she got pituitary gland cancer .

one side was cancerous and the other side not in good shape .

her doctors wanted to remove both halves …her insurer denied both halves .

her doctor argued  that Medicare always pays for both sides .

they rejected the request and said don’t tell us what medicare would have allowed ,your patient does not have Medicare .

needless to say she has been living with a time bomb which is turning worse and worse while she waits .

these are the kinds of issues one can have when a for profit insurance company is in the drivers seat as opposed to not for profit medicare.

don’t believe for a second that  you have the same coverage  ,  that is only in a non personal way speaking broadly , not individual circumstances.

i consider advantage plans the ANNUITY of healthcare , in that like annuities they have to be pushed and sold .

we see endless commercials  and get mailers for them all the time .  I can’t tell you the last medicare supplement commercial I have seen …only advantage plans are pushed on you.

ask yourself why that is


----------



## Pappy (Oct 10, 2022)

We also have medical advantage. Have used a lot the past couple of years and has saved us a bundle of cash.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 10, 2022)

We have govt medicare and a high deductible f-plan supplement .

we pay 95 a month and since it has silver sneakers they pay 2 gym memberships I have .

one i was paying 65 a month for and then other 33 a month .

so we have all the benefits of govt medicare at an advantage plan price


----------



## Been There (Oct 10, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> We have govt medicare and a high deductible f-plan supplement .
> 
> we pay 95 a month and since it has silver sneakers they pay 2 gym memberships I have .
> 
> ...


I’m confused. You have what the government calls “original Medicare” with a supplemental, but then you also have a gym membership, which I thought was available with an Advantage plan only. What company is offering a supplemental with a silver sneakers membership? 
I’m not doubting you, buy would like to check into this for my friend in Florida.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 10, 2022)

Been There said:


> I’m confused. You have what the government calls “original Medicare” with a supplemental, but then you also have a gym membership, which I thought was available with an Advantage plan only. What company is offering a supplemental with a silver sneakers membership?
> I’m not doubting you, buy would like to check into this for my friend in Florida., silver sneakers comes


Humana gives you silver sneakers with their medigap plans too…even the high deductible one includes it


----------



## Been There (Oct 10, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> Humana gives you silver sneakers with their medigap plans too…even the high deductible one includes it


I don’t understand all of this because I retired from the Marines after 30 years, so I have pretty good benefits.

I’m guessing that “medigap” is supplemental? Can any civilian buy these plans or what are the rules?


----------



## Been There (Oct 10, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I'm thinking that Medicare Advantage is the same as what I'm paying Kaiser-Permanente $16/mo. for.   Kaiser's Senior Advantage Plus provides vision, hearing,dental and fitness membership.


Is this available to only California residents?


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 10, 2022)

Been There said:


> I don’t understand all of this because I retired from the Marines after 30 years, so I have pretty good benefits.
> 
> I’m guessing that “medigap” is supplemental? Can any civilian buy these plans or what are the rules?


Anyone with govt medicare can buy a medigap supplement.. there are different letter plans with different levels of deductibles and out of pockets


----------



## Nathan (Oct 10, 2022)

Been There said:


> Is this available to only California residents?


Kaiser Permanente operates in eight states (Hawaii, Washington, Oregon, California, Colorado, Maryland, Virginia, Georgia) and the District of Columbia.   The "senior advantage plus" is associated with Medicare, here is a document that explains the features:
https://www.medicare.gov/Pubs/pdf/12026-Understanding-Medicare-Advantage-Plans.pdf


----------



## Been There (Oct 10, 2022)

Thank you.


----------



## rwb (Oct 19, 2022)

mathjak107 said:


> The best example of how nothing is a problem with an advantage plan until it’s a problem was my co worker .
> 
> she used to brag how little her advantage plan cost compared to govt medicare and a supplement .
> 
> ...


Way to go! Just let Uncle Sam make all the decisions.  He and our current crop of elected officials are so wonderful and so god like!  Aren't we all blessed that government has all the correct answers to every problem.  Except the problems continue to grow and GROW!! Beam me up Scotty!!


----------



## Geezer Garage (Oct 19, 2022)

Seems whenever something that worked becomes "privatized", we end up getting less, and insurance, drug, power company's, etc. get richer. Call me pessimistic, but none of this bodes well for the average American over the long run. Insidious profit creep will surely raise it's ugly head in short order.


----------



## rwb (Oct 19, 2022)

Why is it that people think the government can fix everything.  Look around folks, everything and I mean everything your criminal government touches turns into a worst disaster.  Nearly $100 billion dollars or MORE since 1964 and Lyndon Johnson's Great Society Plan to end poverty and in San Francisco alone, we have 150 continuous blocks of homeless living on the street.  Right!! Government is the answer.  Some folks are stuck in stupid - and you can not fix stupid


----------



## Knight (Oct 19, 2022)

We have & have had MA for several years. No co pay for yearly eye exams but there was a $50.00 co pay for cataract removal. No cost fitness center membership. This year 2 teeth cleanings & one crown no copay. No copay for primary care or specialists. $75.00 a quarter for med supplies.  My spinal surgery 4 years ago zero out of pocket cost. 
 Most recent was xray for lower back pain, found a growth on my renal gland so ongoing CT scans to monitor for growth zero copay. Part D for meds so $6.00 copay for my 90 day supply for cholesterol isn't a budget buster.  So MA works for us.


----------



## Knight (Monday at 9:48 AM)

A change in that $75.00 a quarter for med supplies. This year it went to $105.00. Surprising how difficult it is to use the combined $210.00 a quarter to buy supplies.


----------



## mathjak107 (Monday at 9:57 AM)

Been There said:


> I don’t understand all of this because I retired from the Marines after 30 years, so I have pretty good benefits.
> 
> I’m guessing that “medigap” is supplemental? Can any civilian buy these plans or what are the rules?


These go with Medicare ….as opposed to advantage plans where you don’t have not  for profit  govt Medicare but a private for profit insurer administering your coverage .


----------



## oldmontana (Wednesday at 2:30 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> These go with Medicare ….as opposed to advantage plans where you don’t have not  for profit  govt Medicare but a private for profit insurer administering your coverage .


 I like for profit.  

I like my BC/BS Medicare Advantage plan.


----------



## mathjak107 (Wednesday at 3:13 PM)

Good for you .

nothing is ever a problem , until it’s a problem


----------



## oldmontana (Wednesday at 6:22 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> Good for you .
> 
> nothing is ever a problem , until it’s a problem


What is the problem with a profit?


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 2:22 AM)

oldmontana said:


> What is the problem with a profit?


Well like my co worker found out , having a gate keeper who needs to watch every penny they  allow spent  is very different then govt Medicare which is not for profit .

time and time again , people get denied procedures by private insurers who wont approve  things Medicare always approves when it comes to specific treatments allowed .

and the insurers know you or your doctors can’t tell them in your specific case what govt Medicare would have allowed , since they know you don’t have govt Medicare.

my co worker lover her cheaper advantage plan ..

well that was untilshe got pituitary gland cancer .

her doctors wanted to removed the cancerous side as well as the other half which wasn’t in great shape .

her for profit insurer said they would only approve the cancerous side .

her doctors argued that Medicare always approves both sides , they don’t wait until she gets cancer again .

the insurers answer was you can’t tell us what Medicare would have done in this particular case since your patient does not have Medicare .

stories like this repeat again and again as private insurers deny and deny .

if one is lucky they won’t run in to this with their plan but as long as I can afford govt Medicare I am not rolling the dice with some for profit private insurer


----------



## Katewels (Thursday at 5:56 AM)

rwb said:


> Why is it that people think the government can fix everything.  Look around folks, everything and I mean everything your criminal government touches turns into a worst disaster.  Nearly $100 billion dollars or MORE since 1964 and Lyndon Johnson's Great Society Plan to end poverty and in San Francisco alone, we have 150 continuous blocks of homeless living on the street.  Right!! Government is the answer.  Some folks are stuck in stupid - and you can not fix stupid


I don't think government can fix everything, they make everything worse that they stick their nose in. But guess what, the reason the advantage plans give so much is because the government heavily subsidizes them. It's an attempt to privatize insurance for seniors but from what I understand it is costing the government (aka the taxpayers) more per person when they are healthy. Many of these insurance companies, just like some people, salivate over free money from the government. Many, not all, even commit fraud to increase the free money. 

Traditional medicare leaves most of the decisions for your care up to you and your doctor. But you can't call the MA programs "privatized" if the government is funding them. Both MA and traditional medicare are government programs. Just with MA there is one more hand in the pot. MA works for a lot of people and as long as the government pours money into them they will probably be a good deal for most but I'm starting with a high deductible G plan when I turn 65 in March and see how that goes before considering a MA plan.


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 5:57 AM)

How much the govt Funds you for Medicare is based on your income …most Americans pay only 25%  of part b . But some pay as high as 80% themselves


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 8:35 AM)

Insurance brokers recommend advantage plans and people take them not really understanding what will happen if they get really sick. A few of my friends who are very smart people fell for this. Now they can’t pass medical underwriting and are stuck.


----------



## oldmontana (Thursday at 10:49 AM)

mathjak107 said:


> Well like my co worker found out , having a gate keeper who needs to watch every penny they  allow spent  is very different then govt Medicare which is not for profit .
> 
> time and time again , people get denied procedures by private insurers who wont approve  things Medicare always approves when it comes to specific treatments allowed .
> 
> ...


if one is lucky they won’t run in to this with their plan but as long as I can afford govt Medicare I am not rolling the dice with some for profit private insurer

Not rolling the dice like you say.  One must make sure that their doctors and hospitals are in the in network.  All of ours are in network. 

My wife went to the emergency room.  Cost $90, bill $3,876.87.  If she just had medicare I believe she would have had to pay 20% of the $3,876.87 .. $775.387.


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 11:03 AM)

oldmontana said:


> if one is lucky they won’t run in to this with their plan but as long as I can afford govt Medicare I am not rolling the dice with some for profit private insurer
> 
> Not rolling the dice like you say.  One must make sure that their doctors and hospitals are in the in network.  All of ours are in network.
> 
> My wife went to the emergency room.  Cost $90, bill $3,876.87.  If she just had medicare I believe she would have had to pay 20% of the $3,876.87 .. $775.387.


You don’t understand the fact they can deny you procedures and treatments if they chose to 
You just haven’t hit anything controversial YET


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 11:07 AM)

*Mathjak is absolutely correct and that’s the main reason I would never take an advantage plan. *


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 11:08 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> Insurance brokers recommend advantage plans and people take them not really understanding what will happen if they get really sick. A few of my friends who are very smart people fell for this. Now they can’t pass medical underwriting and are stuck.


My buddy used to brag all the time about how little he paid for his advantage plan and how every thing was covered 

well that was until his wife got breast cancer.  The chemo was 4500 dollars out of pocket 

plus she got it later in the year    When the new year rolled it was another 4500 in out of pockets.   Plus he had all his own stuff 

needless to say he was lucky because New York is one if the few states that allows one to switch to Medicare at open enrollment with no underwriting.  He ditched the advantage plan and learned his lesson


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 11:15 AM)

*Actually what scares me is that the government would like to have everyone on these plans. It will solve financial problems by getting rid of the older sicker people before their time. Think of all the money saved in SS and Medicare. 

I received a letter saying that my doctor’s practice has joined an Enhanced Medicare Benefits and you can voluntarily join to have them manage all your care. That’s a precursor to being forced. I will be very careful what I sign when I go for my yearly checkup. *


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 11:18 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> *Actually what scares me is that the government would like to have everyone on these plans. It will solve financial problems by getting rid of the older sicker people before their time. Think of all the money saved in SS and Medicare.
> 
> I received a letter saying that my doctor’s practice has joined a (CME) ? and you can voluntarily join to have them manage all your care. That’s a precursor to being forced. I will be very careful what I sign when I go for my yearly checkup. *


There is a reason these are pushed on television.  Govt Medicare is far more allowing in doing procedures which are in the patients interest not the shareholders


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 11:22 AM)

*Mathjak, I looked it up and they are calling it Enhanced Medicare Benefits. I think it will turn out to be anything but. *


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 11:27 AM)

Teacher Terry said:


> *Mathjak, I looked it up and they are calling it Enhanced Medicare Benefits. I think it will turn out to be anything but. *


Anytime there is profit involved and especially shareholders. Run 

they will look to deny whatever they can even if it’s not in your best interest 

we have govt Medicare and a high deductible F plan. We love it
Both my wife and I were hospitalized for weeks with Covid two years ago 

our bill was 250k.  We paid about 1k and that was for ambulances back and forth


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 11:42 AM)

_I have a regular f plan but during my birthday month I can switch to a plan with less benefits without medical underwriting which I can’t pass. I can switch to a regular G plan for 50/less a month and the only difference is that I will have to pay the deductible which is less than 300/year. 

I have a 195/month hsa from my former employer but have to go through via benefits to keep it. If you don’t do everything according to their rules you lose the benefit for life. I love my doctor who’s always been employed by the big hospital system.

I will leave however if they ever make it mandatory to join the EMB.  It’s Medicare’s brainchild and is being used as a pilot program all over. _


----------



## oldmontana (Thursday at 12:02 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> My buddy used to brag all the time about how little he paid for his advantage plan and how every thing was covered
> 
> well that was until his wife got breast cancer.  The chemo was 4500 dollars out of pocket
> 
> ...


And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare?
I love the fact that with our MA plan there is a max amount we have to pay.  $100,000. bill he would have to pay like $4,500 in in network and $7,500 if out of net work.  Less than paying 20% of $100,000.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 12:28 PM)

oldmontana said:


> And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare?
> I love the fact that with our MA plan there is a max amount we have to pay.  $100,000. bill he would have to pay like $4,500 in in network and $7,500 if out of net work.  Less than paying 20% of $100,000.


If you carry a supplement plan that pays the 20% my experience and those of my friends are nothing.  16 years ago my mil spent a month in icu before dying and her bills were 72k. Between Medicare and her supplement she owed nothing.


----------



## Murrmurr (Thursday at 12:32 PM)

It's the perfect solution for basically charging you for healthcare that, for being elderly, you should get for free. But, of course, the elderly are outliving their social security, um....benefit, and they just keep living longer and longer. So what's a gov't to do?


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 12:34 PM)

oldmontana said:


> And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare?
> I love the fact that with our MA plan there is a max amount we have to pay.  $100,000. bill he would have to pay like $4,500 in in network and $7,500 if out of net work.  Less than paying 20% of $100,000.


medicare and supplement would have covered it plus she could go anywhere they take Medicare , no network needed.

medicare covers 80% of bills and the supplements cover the difference


----------



## oldmontana (Thursday at 3:05 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> medicare and supplement would have covered it plus she could go anywhere they take Medicare , no network needed.
> 
> medicare covers 80% of bills and the supplements cover the difference


medicare and supplement 

The subject was about Medicare and Medicare Advantage.


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 3:07 PM)

oldmontana said:


> medicare and supplement
> 
> The subject was about Medicare and Medicare Advantage.


Medicare  generally goes with a medigap and drug plan which is the equivalent of an advantage plan so I am not sure why you are comparing only Medicare which by itself is not an equivalent , it’s only one of The 3  components needed to have complete Medicare coverage

its comparing apples and potatoes..

few have Medicare without a supplemental medigap plan and drug plan ..they would have huge exposure  as Medicare by itself only covers 80% of the bill as well as loads of other charges on things like being in a hospital as well as no prescription coverage .Medicare is not  a comparison to an advantage plan by itself.

in fact anyone here even use  Medicare with no supplement or coverage at work as a secondary ?


----------



## oldmontana (Thursday at 3:20 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> Medicare  generally goes with a medigap and drug plan which is the equivalent of an advantage plan so I am not sure why you are comparing only Medicare which by itself is not an equivalent , it’s only one of The 3  components needed to have complete Medicare coverage
> 
> its comparing apples and potatoes..
> 
> ...


Medicare is not  a comparison to an advantage plan by itself.

Medicare Advantage Plan (MA)​
That is what this thread was about.


----------



## mathjak107 (Thursday at 4:10 PM)

The thread is asking the differences and benefits between Medicare advantage plans and going the Medicare route .

you can’t compare to Medicare without comparing Medicare with the equivalent coverage which is with a medigap plan and drug plan .

or is it that you know as little about this as in other conversations we have had.

you can’t talk about Medicare without talking about the supplement and drug planthat goes with it


----------



## oldmontana (Thursday at 6:19 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> The thread is asking the differences and benefits between Medicare advantage plans and going the Medicare route .
> 
> you can’t compare to Medicare without comparing Medicare with the equivalent coverage which is with a medigap plan and drug plan .
> 
> ...


or is it that you know as little about this as in other conversations we have had.

Like this thread were you tried and failed saying  dividends were not good. 

https://www.thebalance.com/why-do-companies-pay-dividends-5185975

Part of link..

Why Do Companies Pay Dividends?​


----------



## Teacher Terry (Thursday at 6:24 PM)

oldmontana said:


> or is it that you know as little about this as in other conversations we have had.


Regular Medicare which is parts A and B is meant to be used with a part D for prescriptions and part C which is your 20% that Medicare doesn’t cover.  The Medicare advantage plans have in effect covered all of these with one plan.

I don’t know one person that is stupid enough not to have parts C and D if they choose regular Medicare.  A friend of mine had a serious surgery every year for the past 4 years and his out of pocket has been 7k each year. With a supplement it probably would have been zero but he would have had to be paying premiums for the coverage unlike MA which is often free or low cost. 

The biggest problem with MA is that you have to stay in network or pay more to go out of network or that you can be denied the care you need.

I know 2 people that are only alive because they could go obtain the best care out of state.  Some people can’t afford a supplement so they have no choice but to choose MA. Others are trying to save money.


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 2:36 AM)

Exactly the Case with Medicare …old Montanna seems to either like to argue or he comments on things he knows little about and shoots from the hip .

you have to be insane to only have Medicare and no supplements …in fact to even discuss Medicare without medigap and then try to compare It to an advantage plan is ridiculous


----------



## oldmontana (Yesterday at 7:09 AM)

mathjak107 said:


> Exactly the Case with Medicare …old Montanna seems to either like to argue or he comments on things he knows little about and shoots from the hip .
> 
> you have to be insane to only have Medicare and no supplements …in fact to even discuss Medicare without medigap and then try to compare It to an advantage plan is ridiculous


I have Medicare Advantage and I have posted why I like it.  I am not a expert like you. Sorry!


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 7:11 AM)

oldmontana said:


> I have Medicare Advantage and I have posted why I like it.  I am not an expert like you. Sorry!


We have no problem with that.   But your silly argument that we are talking Medicare with no Medigap or drug plan in comparison is a lot of bull sh*t


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 7:15 AM)

mathjak107 said:


> We have no problem with that.   But your silly argument that we are talking Medicare with no. Medigap or drug plan in comparison is a lot of bull sh*t


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 7:17 AM)

oldmontana said:


> medicare and supplement
> 
> The subject was about Medicare and Medicare Advantage.


Here in case you forgot what you posted when I said Medicare and supplement would have covered the chemo


----------



## JustBonee (Yesterday at 7:34 AM)

This thread is confusing to say the least  ..  the title of this thread is  Medicare Advantage Plan 
... that is what I have and will continue to have.  

You cannot have both  Medicare  Advantage,   and Medigap.

https://www.investopedia.com/articl...edigap-vs-medicare-advantage-which-better.asp


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 7:37 AM)

JustBonee said:


> This thread is confusing to say the least  ..  the title of this thread is  Medicare Advantage Plan
> ... that is what I have and will continue to have.
> 
> You cannot have both  Medicare  Advantage,   and Medigap.
> ...


Of course not ..

but old Montana asked what the chemo would have cost under medicare  .

my answer is zero with Medicare and a medigap supplement …he was comparing to the 4500 out of pocket spent with my friends advantage plan


----------



## oldmontana (Yesterday at 2:58 PM)

JustBonee said:


> This thread is confusing to say the least  ..  the title of this thread is  Medicare Advantage Plan
> ... that is what I have and will continue to have.
> 
> You cannot have both  Medicare  Advantage,   and Medigap.
> ...


You cannot have both Medicare Advantage, and Medigap.

I know that.  Thanks for the link. It shows why many do not like Medicare Advantage as of the network "thing".  Our small city has two hospitals and two major clinics and both are in network.  

I have posted why I like our BC BS MA plan but one poster continues to say in so many words I do not know what I am talking about.  I am not an expert on MA plans but I posted what I know and I thought that was what this board is about.


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 3:00 PM)

oldmontana said:


> You cannot have both Medicare Advantage, and Medigap.
> 
> I know that.  Thanks for the link. It shows why many do not like Medicare Advantage as of the network "thing".  Our small city has two hospitals and two major clinics and both are in network.
> 
> I have posted why I like our BC BS MA plan but one poster continues to say in so many words I do not know what I am talking about.  I am not an expert on MA plans but I posted what I know and I thought that was what this board is about.


But what was your reply about when I said with with Medicare and a medigap supplement plan the cost is zero for the chemo compared to 4500 in the advantage plan ?…that is what has us all scratching our heads …

then you said this thread is about Medicare .

that makes no sense to us.

hopefully you know Medicare and a supplement is not trying to use Medicare and an advantage plan


----------



## oldmontana (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> But what was your reply about when I said with with Medicare and a medigap supplement plan the cost is zero for the chemo compared to 4500 in the advantage plan ?…that is what has us all scratching our heads …
> 
> then you said this thread is about Medicare .
> 
> ...



you said this thread is about Medicare .

It is.

Forums 
Retirement Discussions 
Health Insurance 
Medicare Advantage Plan (MA)​
I am impreseed that you are Johnny on the spot when I post.


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 3:18 PM)

oldmontana said:


> you said this thread is about Medicare .
> 
> It is.
> 
> ...


Well you posted in response to what I posted , what did you expect


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 3:21 PM)

oldmontana said:


> And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare?
> I love the fact that with our MA plan there is a max amount we have to pay.  $100,000. bill he would have to pay like $4,500 in in network and $7,500 if out of net work.  Less than paying 20% of $100,000.


And this was your question to me ….

 I answered you 



mathjak107 said:


> medicare and supplement would have covered it plus she could go anywhere they take Medicare , no network needed.
> 
> medicare covers 80% of bills and the supplements cover the difference



then you post this which makes no sense 

Old montanna 


mathjak107 said:


> oldmontana said:
> 
> 
> > medicare and supplement
> ...


----------



## oldmontana (Yesterday at 3:28 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> And this was your question to me ….


And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare?  A reasonable question.  Got a reasonable answer? 

I love the fact that with our MA plan there is a max amount we have to pay. $100,000. bill he would have to pay like $4,500 in in network and $7,500 if out of net work. Less than paying 20% of $100,000.

What is your problem with me posting a fact?  

20% of $100,000 is $20,000.  That is a lot for most people.


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 3:32 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> oldmontana said:
> 
> 
> > medicare and supplement
> ...





oldmontana said:


> And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare?  A reasonable question.  Got a reasonable answer?
> 
> I love the fact that with our MA plan there is a max amount we have to pay. $100,000. bill he would have to pay like $4,500 in in network and $7,500 if out of net work. Less than paying 20% of $100,000.
> 
> ...


It isn’t a reasonable question at all because an advantage plan is  part. C  which is Medicare and a supplement and drug plan all rolled into one package issued by a private insurer .

thr comparison is Medicare a supplement and a drug plan , always  Or secondary Coverage from a job .

I doubt anyone here even has Medicare all alone and if they do then they are foolish since if they can’t afford all parts they should have the then they should  find a cheaper advantage plan .

it isn’t  even a question a rational person would ask if they were comparing costs and expenses in an advantage plan to Medicare …Medicare is rarely used as a stand alone ,if  ever and if it is it is the exception as well as foolish .

so yes the cost as it should be compared is zero vs 4500 in the advantage plan


----------



## oldmontana (Yesterday at 3:41 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> It isn’t a reasonable question at all because an advantage plan is  part. C  which is Medicare and a supplement and drug plan all rolled into one package issued by a private insurer .
> 
> thr comparison is Medicare a supplement and a drug plan , always  Or secondary Coverage from a job .
> 
> ...


And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare? A reasonable question. Got a reasonable answer?Top

I see you do not have a answer. Telling!

Enough of your "I know more than you" etc!

Bye!


----------



## oldmontana (Yesterday at 3:42 PM)

mathjak107 said:


> I doubt anyone here even has Medicare all alone


10% of people have Medicare alone.


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 3:42 PM)

oldmontana said:


> And how much would have it been if he had just Medicare? A reasonable question. Got a reasonable answer?Top
> 
> I see you do not have a answer. Telling!
> 
> ...


I won’t bother answering a foolish question …


----------



## mathjak107 (Yesterday at 3:43 PM)

oldmontana said:


> 10% of people have Medicare alone.


Exactly ! 90%  would never use it alone and so it is the exception to have no other coverage not the norm.

I don’t answer questions based on a few exceptions , I answer them based on what’s the norm

here Is a simple answer ..don’t reply to my posts . Your logic and responses seem to usually be flawed


----------

